# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Virtual Reality Summit

## Brian_Krassenstein

MeckerMedia’s  Inside 3D Printing Conference and Expo is shaping to outdo itself again  this year with some new additions, primarily the Virtual Reality Summit  which debuts on October 21st. Offering  an impressive array  of VR exhibitions and a long lineup of keynote speakers, industry  enthusiasts will have the opportunity to learn more about the future of  virtual reality, as well as network with others within the VR realm.  Read more about the VR Summit at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/95773/virtual-reality-summit/

----------

